# Hi, need help in getting tires



## lilsadcrazyboy (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a wolfsburg jetta. Im getting new tires in a few days. I am kinda new to this vw stuff, but i see pics of peoples cars and stuff on here that look pretty cool I was wondering what tire size can i get to make my wheel look like this







this is not my car, just using it as an example. I have the stock bbs rxii rims, i know it's a 16 incher but i just want it to look like that or as close as possible, thanks in advance


----------



## B.roK10 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Hi, need help in getting tires (lilsadcrazyboy)*

looks like the car in the pic is running some wheel spacers.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Hi, need help in getting tires (B.roK10)*

its not the size of the tire that gives you that "flush" appearance.
its how much the wheel is spaced out away from the vehicle.


----------



## lilsadcrazyboy (Jul 25, 2007)

then what is the streched tires i keep reading is all about


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (lilsadcrazyboy)*

stretching tires comes from purchasing a tire that is too small for the wheel its being mounted on. High air pressure is needed to allow the sidewalls to stretch outward and create the proper seal its supposed to.


----------



## lilsadcrazyboy (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (eurobred)*

sorry ima newb, can i do this with my bbs rxii or no, or point less with 16 inchers?


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (lilsadcrazyboy)*

BBS RXIIs are 6.5" wide, which is nearly impossible to stretch tires over.


----------



## lilsadcrazyboy (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (eurobred)*

so which tires size tires would give the best look for the bbs rxii? or am i sol?


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (lilsadcrazyboy)*

are you low?


----------



## Rubba_Biscut (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (eurobred)*

Hey man! 
I'd say try a 205/40/R16 tire! If your car is lowered it will look even better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Heres an example of what these tires look like: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3750154
The tire being pushed out is due to the wheels offset + spacers. So if you have a 35et (offset) which you do, then you should get maybe a 5mm spacer in the front and an 8mm in the back. I'm not exactly sure on that, someone could definitely help you on here with that tho
If you don't want to small of a tire, then try a 215/40/R16
Let us know what you go with! Good luck.


----------



## lilsadcrazyboy (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (eurobred)*

yeah not super low abut here is a link of my car http://www.flickr.com/photos/2...es/l/ it kinda looks high from the pics but its about two fingers all around, i can go a bit more probably 1 finger all around but i'd rather save my oil pan.


----------



## Rubba_Biscut (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (lilsadcrazyboy)*

hmm...yea why not try 215/45/R16 thats probably what I'd go with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you don't like them usually you can just take them off and send them back for something else.
If you go down to somwhere like a tire warehouse, which should be easy to find in NY, they might be able to put them on one wheel so you can see if it looks like someting you want.


----------



## lilsadcrazyboy (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (Rubba_Biscut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rubba_Biscut* »_hmm...yea why not try 215/45/R16 thats probably what I'd go with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










I thought i was suppost to go with 205?
I saw in the archives people in the mk3 forums using my wheels with 205/45/16
205/40/16
195/45/16
195/40/16


_Modified by lilsadcrazyboy at 10:14 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## Rubba_Biscut (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (lilsadcrazyboy)*

yea sorry, 205 would be great. try it out! 
By the way: as far as getting 205/40 or 205/45, go with the 40 if you want alittle more of a strech look.
I'm running 215/45's with my 17's and so either way it should look real clean for you.



_Modified by Rubba_Biscut at 8:14 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## lilsadcrazyboy (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (Rubba_Biscut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rubba_Biscut* »_yea sorry, 205 would be great. try it out! 
By the way: as far as getting 205/40 or 205/45, go with the 40 if you want alittle more of a strech look.
I'm running 215/45's with my 17's and so either way it should look real clean for you.
_Modified by Rubba_Biscut at 8:14 PM 3-25-2008_

i'm sooooo sorry, lol you probably think im a jack ass by i see you wrote 215/45, is that just another typo or can i actually ise 215. I dont know much about tires thats why I am asking. Also, what kinda spacer options are availble to me? what the hell is offset? lol







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for me


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (lilsadcrazyboy)*

the first number on a tire measurement indicated the width of the tire in millimeters.
the higher the number, the wider the tire.
you dont wana go too wide on a wheel that doesnt need it...
You have BBS RXIIs in question which are 16x6.5. i wouldnt run anything wider than a 205/45 series tire on it.
Offset is the measurement on a wheel from the center of the barrel, to the mounting face where the wheel meets the hub.
That number determines how far out, or how far in the wheel will sit in the wheel well.


----------



## lilsadcrazyboy (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_the first number on a tire measurement indicated the width of the tire in millimeters.
the higher the number, the wider the tire.
you dont wana go too wide on a wheel that doesnt need it...
You have BBS RXIIs in question which are 16x6.5. i wouldnt run anything wider than a 205/45 series tire on it.
Offset is the measurement on a wheel from the center of the barrel, to the mounting face where the wheel meets the hub.
That number determines how far out, or how far in the wheel will sit in the wheel well.

Thanks a lot for the info.
One more question though, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2230638 this guy is runiing 225/50/16 now i finally get what those numbers mean. but you just said runiing anything over 205/45 wouldn't be recommended. Why and what is the risk? The guys car looks pretty cool? what is he in danger of?


----------



## Rubba_Biscut (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (lilsadcrazyboy)*

he's no really in danger pursay, its just that you wanted a look that is usually found in a lower profile tire (small side wall). With a 225/50 tire its going to look more balloony if you will, like its a big tire, lots of rubber. He's just got some nice tire shine on those tires so they look nice! haha
my finally tire size decision would be to go with a *205/45/R16*
this is what they should look like http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3606070
and dont worry we were all newbies at one time! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cplessl (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: Hi, need help in getting tires (lilsadcrazyboy)*

Strictly from an aesthetics point of view, unless you are very (and I mean very) low, running 205/45-16 on your RXII's on a MK4 will look ridiculous. That change in profile is dropping your car by over 1 1/2" without reducing the wheel gap.
That stretched look comes from running WIDE wheels with tires that are technically too narrow. On a 6.5" wide wheel, that would require a 165mm-175mm wide tire, aka not at all practical and generally non-existent. 
If you want that look, get a 17-18" wheel, 9-10 inches wide, run the appropriate tires and then you can get the look you are going for.
To get a little bit of a better look with the wheels that you have, try finding a tire that runs narrower in the size that you need. The stock Michelins have a very balloon-like shape, and something along the lines of a 205/55-16 Falken Ziex 512 would probably have more of the look that you are going for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rubba_Biscut (Jan 5, 2008)

just remember his car is lowered, and if you go with a narrower tire you loose traction!
here's a 205/55 alittle balloonish still
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3729293
send a message to this guy and see what he's running, those tires look solid.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3744969


_Modified by Rubba_Biscut at 8:26 AM 3-26-2008_


----------



## lilsadcrazyboy (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (Rubba_Biscut)*

Getting these http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ace=0 not 100% sure about the size though. Probalby gonna either go with 205-45-16 or 215-40-16 
Any recomendations


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (lilsadcrazyboy)*

i totally forgot you drive a mk4 jetta.
so yes what was stated before is true, unless you are very low, that low profile 205/45 may not look right...
you can try to go with a 215/45/16 tire and be fine


----------



## lilsadcrazyboy (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (eurobred)*

they dont have 215/45 in the tires i want. the sizes that are somewhat close to it are 215/40 or 205/45


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (lilsadcrazyboy)*

go with the 215/40


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Rubba_Biscut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rubba_Biscut* »_
my finally tire size decision would be to go with a *205/45/R16*


i wouldnt go with 205/45/16 .. 205/40 looks fine ,, regardless on a mk3 or mkiv
these are 195/40s and its still fits perfectly
















i also just compared prices to tirerack and onlinetires.com ... onlinetires.com have better prices 
but the size is ultimately up to you lol


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

a 205/40 would look like ass considering the size on a mk4 wheel well.
unless your car is slammed on its nuts, go with the bigger sidewall so you dont have a semi truck size gap


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_a 205/40 would look like ass considering the size on a mk4 wheel well.
unless your car is slammed on its nuts, go with the bigger sidewall so you dont have a semi truck size gap

in the first post.. look at the pic.. that is what he wants to look like and that pic the car is pretty much slammed

THANKS!


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

lol
doesnt necessarily mean hes as low as that car but ok








do as you please








he already has his mind set on a size


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_lol
doesnt necessarily mean hes as low as that car but ok








do as you please








he already has his mind set on a size

obviously







i guess this is a "knowledge" post


----------

